# qui l'aurait cru!



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Conosco l'espressione francese ''qui l' eût cru!'' - che ho incontrato anche recentemente in un altro forum, ma mi domando/Vi domando se ''qui l'aurait cru'' (che corrisponde all'italiano ''chi l'avrebbe (mai) creduto'') sarebbe errato o poco comprensibile. Magari ''qui l'aurait jamais cru?''.

Par avance merci.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, bearded
Si, "qui l'aurait cru" esiste
qui l'aurait cru - Traduction anglaise – Linguee
e anche "qui l'aurait jamais cru", 
qui l'aurait jamais cru - Traduction anglaise – Linguee
Saluti


----------



## bearded

Grazie, LesCopains
E allora l'espressione 'qui l' eût cru' ha un ''sapore'' un po' antiquato?


----------



## Kwistax

Io uso "qui l'eût cru" abbastanza frequentemente. Persino, direi che "qui l'eût cru" è l'espressione consacrata.


----------



## bearded

Grazie ancora delle Vostre risposte.


----------



## K29CD

Salve ! " *qui l'eût cru* " corrisponde a l'espressione " *chi l'avrebbe (mai) detto* *!?* ", significa : " anche se qualcuno me l'avesse detto (con convinzione), non ci avrei mai creduto... "
È un modo di parlare abbastanza sostenuto nei giorni odierni in Francia, ma prima si usava molto di più.


----------

